# Non-Rifled Slug for Deer - Need Help ASAP



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Need your infinite wisdom. My step-brother is going hunting this year and is looking to borrow my slug gun.

I have a Savage 110 Bolt Action Shotgun with rifled barrel.

He's never really shot before, so if there is any type of *LOW RECOIL* deer hunting round that would be great.

Since the barrel is already rifled, I don't need a rifled slug.

*Do you guys have any recommendations for a low recoil, non-rifled slug?*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I guess, I mean, the proper slug to shoot thru a rifled barrel.

Whether it be a rifled slug or not.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

my experience is, lead(non rifled) slugs thru a rifled barrel is not good. The lead fouls the groves. I would recommend using rifled Sabot type slugs. I shoot Remington Core Lokt Ultra. These seem to be very accurate out of my Win. 1300. I tried the Win. Sabot slugs in the silver box, these wanted to tumble and not very accurate. I think Federal has a reduced recoil slug but don't know anything about them. I think I am going to try the new Hornady SST slugs, all the write ups sound good. Be prepared these slugs aren't cheap.


----------

